How i can call tcp protocol in python - panagiotisp
======
techjuice
[http://woozle.org/~neale/papers/sockets.html](http://woozle.org/~neale/papers/sockets.html)
[https://wiki.python.org/moin/TcpCommunication](https://wiki.python.org/moin/TcpCommunication)
[https://docs.python.org/2/howto/sockets.html](https://docs.python.org/2/howto/sockets.html)
[https://docs.python.org/3/howto/sockets.html](https://docs.python.org/3/howto/sockets.html)

Once your done with those I highly recommend reading the following:
[https://www.nostarch.com/tcpip.htm](https://www.nostarch.com/tcpip.htm)

As it is a great guide to TCP/IP to get a good understanding of what is going
on under the hood, especially in combination with using Wireshark to see what
is going on. [https://www.wireshark.org/download/docs/user-
guide-a4.pdf](https://www.wireshark.org/download/docs/user-guide-a4.pdf)

As you will need to know a little about what is going on when it comes time do
troubleshooting.

